# cheap thermo liners 'yall



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tip, just ordered a pair. Definately worth a shot. Total of $12 with shipping. Can't lose on that.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

hey 'yall
an update on these liners. they're shorter, about 2", than other thermo liners like riachle(sp) and from a snowboard perspective it seems they might be better in plastic boots rather than most soft shells due to their decreased support.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I thought they were too short for my Garmont Super G's. i have a friend trying them in T2's but no word yet.

Peter


----------

